# Intense Tazer vp für Trails?



## sTixi (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
ich habe vor mir ein Tazer VP zu kaufen.

Ich fahre allerdings keinerlei Rennen oder 4x.
Auch bin ich kein Dirter.

Ich fahre gern Trails (ausschließlich bergab) mit Doubles, Tables, Anlieger. Gelegentlich muß ich auch ml paar Wurzeln überfahren.

Aber ich denke das das Bike total Sprunglastig ist und das ist was mir gefällt.

Ich fahre selber ein Transition 250 welches ich aber auch im Park bewege wenns ruppig wird.

Deswegen denke ich daß das Tazer gut für local Trails sind mit tollen Sprüngen.
Habe auch das SS2 geliebäugelt aber der Unterschied zum Transition ist zu gering.

Was mein ihr?

Guter Zug


----------



## iRider (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab ein Tazer mit 130 mm Manitou Minute. Benutze es ähnlich wie Du es vor hast (local Trails, BMX Strecke, Pumptrack, Skatepark, DJs). Super spassiges Bike, allerdings verzeiht es weniger Fehler als z.B. Deine Transe. Federung ist eher straff, also erwarte nicht dass es auf den Wurzeln viel Traktion hat. Auf einer flowigen, relativ glatten Strecke ist es eine Waffe! Dann fährst Du Deinen Kollegen auf den Big Bikes um die Ohren und hast mehr Spass da Du Dich auf den kleinsten Kickern rausschiessen kannst.
Und man kann es relativ schmerzfrei auch bergauf pedalieren. Es als Trailbike zu nutzen ist aber wegen des relativ kurzen Oberrohrs nicht so prickelnd, geht aber.  
Wenn Du vor hast breite DH Schlappen zu fahren dann kann es im Hinterbau eng werden. Ich habe normal 2.35 Larsen TT oder 2.35 Minion DHF drauf. Auch ein (kleiner) Nachteil ist dass man keine Steckachsen (ausser 10 mm) fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs Feedback.

Also ich fahr ja auch lieber glatte Strecken .

Und das Bike ist sprungfreudig und liegt gut in der Luft?
Das mache ich natürlich am liebsten.

ich bin 1,73 m groß welche Größe würdest du mir empfehlen?
es gibt ja nur S oder M

LG


----------



## iRider (5. Oktober 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback.
> 
> Also ich fahr ja auch lieber glatte Strecken .
> 
> ...



Sprungfreudig? Machst Du Witze?  
Liegt gut in der Luft, ist allerdings aufgrund des geringen Gewichts nicht so stabil wie ein Bike mit schwereren Laufrädern.
Ich bin ganz froh dass ich die etwas längere Gabel eingebaut habe, macht die Lenkung etwas weniger nervös bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.
Ich habe ein 2009er (das mit dem symetrischen Hinterbau und geradem Unterrohr). Da gabe es nur eine Grösse, entspricht glaube ich dem jetzigen S. Bin 1,78, ist perfekt für was ich damit mache. Allerdings bin ich das M mit dem längeren Oberrohr noch nicht gefahren. M könnte evtl. besser geeignet sein wenn Du es als Micro-DH-Bike fahren willst.
Frag mal User Christiaan, der hatte glaube ich schon beide.


----------



## Matte (5. Oktober 2012)

Fahre mit meinen 180cm Größe das 2009er Modell. 

Auf Fourcross-Strecken oder auch auf der Freeride-Strecke in Willingen macht das Bike unvergleichlich Spaß! 

Hatte es mit einer getravelten 36 aufgebaut und kam so auf circa 110mm FW.


----------



## der T (12. Oktober 2012)

für spass und trails nimm M .....
ich bin 180cm und habe M sowie L geritten... fahr im 4x das L mag aber auch längere bikes... denke das M wird passen...


----------

